# I posted to the wrong thread, not sure how to change it



## canuck76 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi, I just realized all of my posts since my very first roll call post have also been in the roll call forum, (my stays does say NEWBIE!!) 

Im just wondering how or if I should change this.

I'll do better moving forward! 

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2017)

Canuck76 said:


> Hi, I just realized all of my posts since my very first roll call post have also been in the roll call forum, (my stays does say NEWBIE!!)
> 
> Im just wondering how or if I should change this.
> 
> ...


Your Newbie will change as you post more

When you make a new post go to forums pick the right forum

as for the ones you have made maybe one of the Moderators will move them for you

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2017)

I moved them to the smoker build section.


----------

